# mackay 15 - 16



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

hey mackay dudes what do you want to do this weekend, as usual i am very keen to get out the only ??? is when and where..

i would like to try shoal point around green island and head toward reliance creek,,,yes i know there are crocs but want to hang around the front and try for some of those threadies on the turn of the low tide fishing the incoming....

so what do you think?????

hear from you soon


----------

